# Planet Waves Humidipack - IMPORTANT



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

I just received a call from my local Long and McQuade store regarding the Planet Waves Humidipack. Apparently, there has been a factory recall on the Humidipacks due some of the gel packs leaking. While my own Humidipack has not leaked (yet - or if ever), I have been told that I am able to return the product for a full refund. It might be wise to check with your local music store and inquire in depth about the particular situation, while also making sure that YOUR Humidpack hasn't leaked. 

This is a bummer for me as I have owned my Humidipack for close to 4 months and it has worked quite well for me. Hopefully Planet Waves will find a solution to this problem, and come out with something more improved.


----------



## rounDSound (Jan 14, 2007)

can you give some more opinion on this beyond the recal? i have quite a bit of trouble trying to maintain the humidity levels in my room during the winter, even with a humidifier running with the furnace.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I love my humidipak so much so I'm just going to monitor it and if it shows symptoms return it otherwise keep on using it. There is no other solution once you've gone humidipak.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'd love to find an inexpensive and, especially, easy to operate humidifier - something that requires nothing more than a daily refill of water and the occasional cleaning/replacing of the filter.

any suggestions?

-dh


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm I guess that explains why I can't find one anywhere!!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've had good luck for two winters now with a Honeywell Model HCM-890 Series Humidifier - think it was only around $35 at the local CDN Tire. Filters aren't much either - maybe $12 for 2? It's not a huge machine either - about the size of a girthy toaster.

I keep a piece of paper on the wall about a foot above it to make sure that there's not too much moisture coming out (easy to notice the wrinkling of the paper) and it's never been a problem. There's not enough water coming out to be a mist.

My guitar room is around 12 X 14 and in the winter time it keeps it consistantly between 55-62% humidity with the gauge on another wall about 8 feet away and a foot or so higher up than the humidifier. 

I just keep it on low and it's got a 2 gallon tank so it's filled up every day or two. 5 minutes to clean it every week and also change the filter (use one for a week, swap it for another and let the first one dry out, use it again the following week).

Your mileage may vary, but it's been a top notch little unit for me for a couple years now. Guess I'll have to pull it out of the closet soon.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Before the Humidipack I was using an Oasis guitar humidifier. It's a small tube that you fill with water, and as your guitar starts to dry out, the tube will start to shrink - visually indicating that you need to refill the humidifier. It seems to work fine, although I think I will need to pick up another one to place underneath the headstock of my guitar as the Oasis isn't strong enough to reach the entire length of the neck.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...thank you for this!!!!

i'll stop by canadian tire tonight.

-dh




fretboard said:


> I've had good luck for two winters now with a Honeywell Model HCM-890 Series Humidifier - think it was only around $35 at the local CDN Tire. Filters aren't much either - maybe $12 for 2? It's not a huge machine either - about the size of a girthy toaster.
> 
> I keep a piece of paper on the wall about a foot above it to make sure that there's not too much moisture coming out (easy to notice the wrinkling of the paper) and it's never been a problem. There's not enough water coming out to be a mist.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgrose (Jul 16, 2007)

rounDSound said:


> i have quite a bit of trouble trying to maintain the humidity levels in my room during the winter, even with a humidifier running with the furnace.


I used to use my furnace humidifier running pretty much full and it still didn't do an adequate job - especially when the intake valve plugged up and the whole house dried out. I bought a BIONAIRE cool mist tower humidifier at Home Hardware for my guitar room and although it has to be re-filled every 2 days during the winter, it keeps my guitar room at 50% humidity faithfully. It has a digital readout and automatically turns off when the humidity is adequate. It cost about $80 and was worth every penny. I highly recommend it.

dg


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I live in Ontario and it gets dry in the winter when I have my furnace running. The most effective and cheepest thing I have found is to put a moist sponge in a ziplock bag that has holes in it. Just throw this in the guitar case and I watch for any signs that the guitar is becoming too moist. Just from hearing that the humidipacks can leak is enough to keep me away from them.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I use the old style Planet Waves humidifiers that hang on the strings. I've had no problems, leaks or otherwise. You really are guessing as to when you need to re-fill it, but other than that, they've been great.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a grover tube one. you soak it in water, dry it off, squeeze out a bit of the excess, slip it into the soundhole and it lasts about a week for me. My Humiditys pretty good though.
(the rig comes with a plastic plate that covers the sound hole and has a string attached to it so you dont lose the humidifier)

One thing I dont like is that it half touches my guitar, though the sponge doesnt. You can visibly see and feel when its dry


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I use the same one as Starbuck50. I usually top it off once a week and it works just fine.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I use a Honeywell HCM-530. I bought it because you can set it to automatically maintain a % instead of just using a timer like most of them have. It seems to work really well too. When I moved into a new house, I didn't realize how dry it was until I started having issues with my guitars. After having to get 3 of them set-up, I went out and bought the humidifier.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i bought a humidifier and hygrometer at canadian tire but, its not going to work.

my studio is on a commercial property with 12' high drop ceilings. thus, my tiny humidifier is trying to humidify the entire complex. already, with a little heat on, the hygrometer has gone into the red.

oh, well. its back to storing the guitars in cases with humidpacks.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There are some humidifiers you can buy for large rooms, but they are a lot more expensive. They have huge water tanks in them and are pretty bulky too. The one I have is good, but it couldn't do a room any larger than this one. If I tried to, it would be going through water like crazy.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> There are some humidifiers you can buy for large rooms, but they are a lot more expensive. They have huge water tanks in them and are pretty bulky too. The one I have is good, but it couldn't do a room any larger than this one. If I tried to, it would be going through water like crazy.


...on the other hand, if i could think of a way to create a small "enclosure", just large enough to fit my guitars and the humidifier.....hmmmmm....

thoughts, anyone...?

-dh


----------



## Big Mick (Feb 28, 2008)

*Planet Waves Humidipak*

Has there been any further developement on this matter that anyone is aware of? I really need to buy new paks but don't know if they are available. Trying to contact the company is useless. I love these things and really want to keep using them.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Big Mick said:


> Has there been any further developement on this matter that anyone is aware of? I really need to buy new paks but don't know if they are available. Trying to contact the company is useless. I love these things and really want to keep using them.


I've been wondering the same. The humidipak is by far the best solution out there. I've kept using mine even though they are part of the recall.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

exhaust_49 said:


> I live in Ontario and it gets dry in the winter when I have my furnace running. The most effective and cheepest thing I have found is to put a moist sponge in a ziplock bag that has holes in it. Just throw this in the guitar case and I watch for any signs that the guitar is becoming too moist. Just from hearing that the humidipacks can leak is enough to keep me away from them.


After trying umpteen dozen humidifiers, that's what I use now, too. A lowly cellulose sponge in a zip-loc bag. Works great. I use distilled water in mine. You can get a huge jug of the stuff anywhere and it lasts forever. Trying to keep the house/guitar room humidified at 45% only resulted in mold along my ceiling! And all the other guitar humidifiers were more trouble than they were worth. Three cheers for the lowly cellulose sponge!


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...on the other hand, if i could think of a way to create a small "enclosure", just large enough to fit my guitars and the humidifier.....hmmmmm....
> 
> thoughts, anyone...?
> 
> -dh


A humidor for guitars...

a spare closet with weatherstripping on the door should work.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Seeing all these other solutions mentioned, I have to repeat how perfect the humidipak is.

I've used them on my acoustics for the last 6+ months. They are still going strong and not once did I worry about humidity, my guitars are constantly at 45% with them in there. Summer to winter transition didn't require a truss rod adjustment, my action didn't move.

They are a cheap solution to humidity control, IMO.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Milothicus said:


> A humidor for guitars...
> 
> a spare closet with weatherstripping on the door should work.


I've actually seen those for sale on the 'net. Seems to me they sell for around $6000.00 (before shipping haha). Think how many guitars you could buy with that kind of money.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> After trying umpteen dozen humidifiers, that's what I use now, too. A lowly cellulose sponge in a zip-loc bag. Works great. I use distilled water in mine. You can get a huge jug of the stuff anywhere and it lasts forever. Trying to keep the house/guitar room humidified at 45% only resulted in mold along my ceiling! And all the other guitar humidifiers were more trouble than they were worth. Three cheers for the lowly cellulose sponge!



...hear! hear!

oh...and hear!

that's what i am using now, as well.

-dh


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

*humidi pak return*

Just got a note from PLANET WAVES,they are in the final testing stage and should be done in a couple weeks and then Humidi-pak should be available again.Vancouver Island needs it,oh yeah LOTS of days I reach 85-90%!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jimmy c g said:


> Just got a note from PLANET WAVES,they are in the final testing stage and should be done in a couple weeks and then Humidi-pak should be available again.Vancouver Island needs it,oh yeah LOTS of days I reach 85-90%!!!


Thank the sweet lord! :banana::banana:


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

*How about these Humidifiers?*

Heh folks, I just bought one of these Planet Waves humidifiers. It seems to work pretty well. Any comments on them?

http://www.planetwaves.com/pcaredetails.aspx?ID=2


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I use the product as a DEhumidifier,seems to work well,great theory,I dont ever need humidifiers ,my humidity is often 80% and more.Im cheap with the heat and live near the ocean in a (once upon a time) rain forest,Vancouver Island.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.planetwaves.com/humidipak_consumer_advisory.html


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*maybe*



ampaholic said:


> Heh folks, I just bought one of these Planet Waves humidifiers. It seems to work pretty well. Any comments on them?
> 
> http://www.planetwaves.com/pcaredetails.aspx?ID=2


i might try one too, there is no recall on these.

i 'might' make my own with a cellulose sponge, baggie and a piece of cardboard... stand by...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> i might try one too, there is no recall on these.
> 
> i 'might' make my own with a cellulose sponge, baggie and a piece of cardboard... stand by...


Maybe there should be...I just took my Taylor 214 out of the case today and looked it over....noticed what looked like a water mark on the back, lower bass bout....looked inside and, sure enough there was a water stain there too. I used the humidifier as per instructions and left the case sitting flat; apparently the humidifier leaked and the water ran to the lo corner: so far only cosmetic damage, but I'm glad this isn't laminate. I hope the stain on the outside will buff out some.


----------

